# prefix short vowels become long ones



## Vaaclav

In the Czech language ,why do the short vowels of a prefix become long ones in some words,such as nájem, příjem or zájem?


----------



## kelt

Hi and welcome to the forum!

This prolongation has to do with the stress being (almost) always on the first syllable.


----------



## Vaaclav

Děkuju za odpoběd'


----------



## Vaaclav

kelt said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> 
> This prolongation has to do with the stress being (almost) always on the first syllable.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Děkuju za odpoběd'


----------



## francisgranada

kelt said:


> ... This prolongation has to do with the stress being (almost) always on the first syllable.


I'm not so sure whether this is the reason ... However, I think that from the practical point of view this explanation doesn't help too much as we have e.g. _najmout, přijmout, odchod, etc_ ... where the prefix does not become long.


----------

